# W-Lan Problem - Handy geht, alter Laptop nicht



## sight011 (25. August 2010)

HAben heute Kabeldeutschland bekommen mit ner 32 1000er Leitung.

Auf meinem Iphone ist guter Empfang, LAN geht auch.

Aber das W-LAN wird nicht von meinem alten MEdion Laptop gefunden. Den Router von der Telekom findet er ohne Probleme. Die Fritzbox leider nicht! :-/

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Matt297 (25. August 2010)

Hi, ein bisschen mehr Informationen wären nicht schlecht.
Wichtig sind vor allem Alter des Notebooks um sich ein Bild von der Aktualität des Geräts zu machen, verwendeter Netzwerkadapter und eine genaue Bezeichnung der Router.
Was ich so ad hoc vermute ist, das auf der Fritzbox standardmäßig als WLAN-Key WPA2 eingestellt ist und dein Notebook nur höchstens WPA kann, was bei dem Router der Telekom wahrscheinlich eingestellt war.
Ich bin mir zu 80 % sicher, das es was mit den Verwendeten Verschlüsselungsprotokollen oder WLAN-Standards(IEEE802.11b/g/n) zu tun hat, ist häufig der Fall, wenn eins der Geräte weit älter ist als ein anderes.

Gruß
Matt


----------



## EnricoX (28. August 2010)

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an einer versteckten SSID dann müsste man das Wlannetzwerk
auf dem alten Medion Notebook manuell einrichten. Wahrscheinlicher ist aber wie Matt297
geschrieben hat das WPA2 von Deinem alten Medion Notebook nicht verarbeitet werden kann.


----------



## sight011 (30. August 2010)

Meinst Du? Ich hab aber das Service-Pack 3


----------



## michaelwengert (30. August 2010)

ob dein Notebook WPA2 kann hängt von der WLAN Karte/Stick ab


----------



## sight011 (1. September 2010)

Ich hab hier einen: PRISM 802.11g Wireless Adapter (3890)

lässt sich damit was anfangen?


EDIT: Das Problem scheint bekannt zu sein:


http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=188106

Hier ist des Rätsels Lösung, für den der das selbige hat.


----------

